# S.E. Pennsylvania Co. Seeks Climber



## limbwalker54 (Jun 14, 2008)

I am seeking a climber who has the following criteria:

-At least 4 years climbing experience
-Willingness to start on a part-time basis
-PA Class A CDL a plus, however a regular license with a clean record is acceptable.
-Willingness to work on the ground when needed
-Friendly/Courteous and Respectful to others and Clients

I am seeking someone who has a long-term goal of being in the tree care industry as a career. College degree in Arboriculture would be great, but not necessary. ISA Certified Arborist would be also great, but a desire to become certified would be accepted as well.

Candidates can submit a resume to [email protected]

Thanks,

Michael J. Platt
Platt & Company, Arborists
Aston, PA
484-576-9800:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 14, 2008)

Part time like once a month expense paid from Ar lol
say a grand a day two day minimum all gear saws etc.
I could entertain a change of scenery once a month
for two grand and probably put enough on the ground 
to keep your men busy until the next time.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 14, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Part time like once a month expense paid from Ar lol
> say a grand a day two day minimum all gear saws etc.
> I could entertain a change of scenery once a month
> for two grand and probably put enough on the ground
> to keep your men busy until the next time.



Yes, but did you read the criteria?
Sorry limb, had to bust in. Bill at Main Line Mower asked me again if I sub and says 400 for crane work is normal.
If I wasn't so busy with this last storm I would see what we could do to help out.( even though it is a little further than the fuel budget allows) but truthfully... I don't exactly fit the criteria either. I hope you find a good guy.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 15, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Yes, but did you read the criteria?
> Sorry limb, had to bust in. Bill at Main Line Mower asked me again if I sub and says 400 for crane work is normal.
> If I wasn't so busy with this last storm I would see what we could do to help out.( even though it is a little further than the fuel budget allows) but truthfully... I don't exactly fit the criteria either. I hope you find a good guy.



Criteria 23 years climbing,Class A cdl, yeah I guess the willing part is
where it all turns sour huh I would be willing for a grand per day
and part time but 400. no way unless right here and they would have to
supply everything including a fine lunch.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Jun 15, 2008)

I guess I'm asking too much?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 15, 2008)

limbwalker54 said:


> I guess I'm asking too much?



No I am sure someone could fill the bill just most good climbers will
usually be doing their own gig. I would prolly help in slow times if
I were in your area just keep looking and when ya find a good one
take care of him.


----------



## oharatree (Jun 16, 2008)

I might recommend calling Jeff Linton over in Newtown Square. He is my uncle and subs almost full time as a crane climber for Knight Brothers, Chips Tree, Vanicolo, and a few others. Hands down one of the main line's best crane climbers. He can be reached at 610-356-6550. I could tell you now he will most likely have no interest in coming in as needed for small stuff. He does big and nasty stuff only. Give him a buzz and mention his nephew said to give him a call.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you very much, I will certainly give him a call if I need a second guy on the larger stuff then! I currently am the only climber and am trying to build the business, so I figured I'd try to start out with another person who "has a clue". I actually use Knight Brothers when I need a crane, however I have not met Jeff yet, as I climbed on the last crane job we had them come out for.


----------



## oharatree (Jun 18, 2008)

Certainly keep Jeff's number. If you ever need another climber, there's your man. Next time you see Hoppy, Marty Knight's crane operator, mention jeff Linton. He'll give a good referral. Small world we live in. I live and own a tree service in northeast PA and yet I have been on many a crane job down your way with Marty Knight's crane.


----------

